
Best SaaS Pricing Models? - bookjunkie13
What would be your best tips, go-to resources, or  content on SaaS pricing? Please and thank you!
======
taprun
My whole site [0] is dedicated to pricing and monetization.

Noteworthy items include:

a free email course on pricing [1]

a 30 page teardown of Safari's pricing page [2]

a list of common revenue models [3]

a compendium of some common mistakes that I've seen business make [4]

[0] [https://taprun.com](https://taprun.com)

[1] [https://taprun.com/mailing/](https://taprun.com/mailing/)

[2] [https://taprun.com/examples/safari/](https://taprun.com/examples/safari/)

[3] [https://taprun.com/revenue/](https://taprun.com/revenue/)

[4] [https://taprun.com/mistakes/](https://taprun.com/mistakes/)

------
kurttheviking
One article I routinely re-read is the Price Intelligently teardown of
Hubspot's pricing: [http://www.priceintelligently.com/blog/saas-pricing-page-
tea...](http://www.priceintelligently.com/blog/saas-pricing-page-teardown-
hubspot-pricing-strategy)

------
PricingWire
It’s not the price they don’t like, but what they understand they are (or are
not) getting for that price.

Chris Hopf PricingWire

